# The rarest or unique musical items you have owned or tried



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

What are some of the rarest and unique musical items you have owned or had the opportunity to try over the years???


I’ll start it off with:

I have a box of actual OTTO LINK made reeds. 
Only ones I’ve ever seen. 
I’ve got to find these as they are here in the house somewhere, so I can take a picture for you guys.


----------



## AddictedToSax (Aug 18, 2007)

I found an unusual hand carved ocarina at a garage sale. It has two openings and two bores. It doesn't play because the whistle part is chipped. If I find a picture I'll attach it later. I bought it because I like the intricate carving.

Edit- here it is.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

*Re: The rarest and unique musical items you have owned or tried*

That looks very cool. Beautiful etchings. 
It's fun when you find things like that at a garage sale.


----------



## B Flat (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: The rarest and unique musical items you have owned or tried*

Mark, you revealed in another thread your notebook of Link facings.
I think that's a pretty cool piece of music history kit to have.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

*Re: The rarest and unique musical items you have owned or tried*

Hi, 
Hope you are well. Yes, that's one of my rarest musical items for sure.
It's the only book that exists, so it's really neat.

I've had several things that are really unique, and I know other people have had some REALLY cool stuff too, so it would be great to see some pictures and talk about it.

The most unique mouthpiece I have here, which blew Theos mind, is a Meyer Bros medium chamber New York soprano.
It is NOT a New York USA, it's stamped Meyer Bros NEW YORK, and I've never seen another one.
Theo said, "It's as rare as hens teeth".
It's got that old heavy vintage hard rubber sulphur smell. 
I'll post a picture.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

*Re: The rarest and unique musical items you have owned or tried*

Here it is:


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

*Re: The rarest and unique musical items you have owned or tried*

Paul Cohen, 
I see that you have looked at this post, so please add something, if you would. 
You have some of the rarest horns out there!

We'd love to hear about a few of them, if you don't mind.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

*Re: The rarest and unique musical items you have owned or tried*

I'm still searching for the perfect reed that never dies and plays perfect forever. ???


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

*Re: The rarest and unique musical items you have owned or tried*



AddictedToSax said:


> I found an unusual hand carved ocarina at a garage sale. It has two openings and two bores. It doesn't play because the whistle part is chipped. If I find a picture I'll attach it later. I bought it because I like the intricate carving.
> 
> Edit- here it is.


It is not an ocarina. ( ocarinas are made of clay or stone and have a hollow body generally oval shaped). It's a " double bourdon flute". See this https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flûte_multiple

What you have is a double flute from the the Balkans , a very common thing to find among tourist's buys in Europe.

It's really a souvenir, nothing else. I find them regularly at thrift shops, where I have found Kavals and Neys too. All bought by tourists while on holiday. They don't even have to play to be bought.






https://omeka1.grinnell.edu/MusicalInstruments/items/show/455










The rarest that I 've ever played must be the straight buescher alto that I've played at Matthew's in the NL recently.


----------



## Sigmund451 (Aug 8, 2003)

*Re: The rarest and unique musical items you have owned or tried*



10mfan said:


> Here it is:


For those who dont know, the Meyer bros blanks were not made in the US. They were French made blanks purchased by Meyer Bros. I presume they had their own cores and designs but they did not have the capability to mold and vulcanize rubber at the time.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

*Re: The rarest and unique musical items you have owned or tried*



milandro said:


> It is not an ocarina. ( ocarinas are made of clay or stone and have a hollow body generally oval shaped). It's a " double bourdon flute". See this https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flûte_multiple
> 
> What you have is a double flute from the the Balkans , a very common thing to find among tourist's buys in Europe.
> 
> ...


Great info. 
How did the straight alto play???


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

*Re: The rarest and unique musical items you have owned or tried*



10mfan said:


> Great info.
> How did the straight alto play???


https://forum.saxontheweb.net/showthread.php?364864-Buescher-Straight-alto-in-the-NL



milandro said:


> I finally did get a chance to play this horn.
> 
> It is really very nice.I have played other straight altos with modern mechanics and one has the tendency to play this one close to the body but I thought that one would have to support it away from the body to have a good reach of the keys, especially the palm keys.
> 
> ...


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

*Re: The rarest and unique musical items you have owned or tried*

Very cool....thanks.
I have yet to try a straight alto. It's on my list of things to try. A straight tenor too.


----------



## whaler (Jan 11, 2006)

A Selmer England tenor mouthpiece I have. It’s the tenor version of Bird’s mouthpiece.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Oh yes! I had two of those over the years. Very hard to find! Do you like the way it plays?
Is it around a 4* tip opening?


----------



## saxtek (Feb 2, 2003)

Probably my Conn-O-Sax, but maybe my slide saxophone or mt Eppelsheim contrabass sax.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Randy,
I was hoping you would come on! You have some of the coolest horns I’ve ever seen. Post a few pictures if you don’t mind. We need to do lunch one of these days. Let me know when you are up this way.


----------



## Grumps (Feb 3, 2003)

A matching pair of soprano and sopranino Selmer Mark VI saxophones special ordered in 1972 with original black lacquer. Sold 'em a while back, but you should still be able to see them on the old saxpics site.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

VERY cool! 
How did they play?


----------



## pontius (Nov 7, 2013)

10mfan said:


> What are some of the rarest and unique musical items you have owned or had the opportunity to try over the years???
> 
> I'll start it off with:
> 
> ...


 Not that I think this is necessarily valuable, but I have an oddball "Designed by Brilhart" Great Neck alto streamline piece with no bite plate. I love the way it plays.






You ever seen one of these before Mark?


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

THAT is very cool!
I’ve had tons of the “designed by” models, but that is very rare to see what looks like a Tonalin without the bite plate as if it was a hard rubber model. I wonder what’s with what looks like the letter P on the shank? 
Beautiful collectible! 


My rarest Brilhart was a white Tonalin Streamline model tenor in a size 9, that I got from Theo probably 20 years ago. I ended up trading it with Pharoah Sanders for something else a few years ago.
These pieces go round and round!

How does it play?


----------



## Paul Cohen (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: The rarest and unique musical items you have owned or tried*

I have many in my collection, and a fair number of them have been used in performance. Starting from the top down, one of my most treasured instruments is the King curved sopranino (Voll-True) from the early 1930s. Gold plated, detachable neck, elaborately engraved. It may be the only one they made.
Paul Cohen


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Holy crap! That is amazing. I was hoping you would come on and share some of your gems.
You have such an amazing collection and I think people would really enjoy seeing a few of these really unique horns. 
This one is an absolute beauty!

How does it play? The layout of the keyboard looks quite comfortable.


----------



## hakukani (Jan 10, 2007)

Not so rare as grumps' set of sop/sopranino (which I had the pleasure of trying out when visiting him--and wish I had had the $$$ to buy them!). I also played a borrowed Martin curvy soprano many years ago. John Sampen may still have that one. I got to try Pete Thomas' horn collection when I visited him. He has a buescher bass that's wonderful, plus the best 10m I've ever tried.

I have an actual C melody mouthpiece, that's includes some actual C melody reeds.

I also have some boxes of 'blue box' (the boxes were actually purple) van doren reeds from the 70s that I never used. 

Next up, I have an alto Otto link slant sig 6* all original. AFAIK, the only other one I've heard of is David Valdez's piece that's a 6.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Paul,
Holy crap! That is amazing. I was hoping you would come on and share some of your gems.
You have such an incredible collection and I think people would really enjoy seeing some of these really unique horns. 
This one is an absolute beauty!

How does it play? The layout of the keyboard looks quite comfortable. Does the G# pearl feel odd to use?


----------



## Graysax (Jan 26, 2006)

10mfan said:


> Holy crap! That is amazing. I was hoping you would come on and share some of your gems.
> You have such an amazing collection and I think people would really enjoy seeing a few of these really unique horns.
> This one is an absolute beauty!
> 
> How does it play? The layout of the keyboard looks quite comfortable.


I can say from a 1st hand experience, his collection is amazing and he is extremely generous for people to see, learn, and try parts (if not everything) of his collection.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Amen to that!!!


----------



## pontius (Nov 7, 2013)

10mfan said:


> THAT is very cool!
> I've had tons of the "designed by" models, but that is very rare to see what looks like a Tonalin without the bite plate as if it was a hard rubber model. I wonder what's with what looks like the letter P on the shank?
> Beautiful collectible!
> 
> ...


 Yeah the piece has the letter "P" engraved on top of the shank. Not sure but I think it stands for "Parker":bluewink:

It also has some casting flaws here and there (air bubbles on the surface). No tip opening marked anywhere. I have never bothered to measure it. I love the way it plays. Compact and focused. The facing and table look original and it seems to have thinner side rails and tip rail than other streamlines that I have seen.


----------



## Saxaholic (Feb 4, 2003)

My repair mentor had a Martin Magna alto with a sterling silver neck AND sterling silver bell. Only one I have ever seen of or even heard about with a sterling bell. Engraving was more elaborate and original, still had the raised cross, very cool instrument. Had a "1/2" stamped by the serial number. I still remember it as the loudest and most powerful alto I ever played. Not sure what he ever did with it.

- Saxaholic


----------



## soybean (Oct 26, 2007)

1/2 most likely means yours was one of two they built like that. Probably for the music convention (pre NAMM) as a display item.


----------



## soybean (Oct 26, 2007)

I just sold my Selmer low A alto with high F sharp. And used to have a Couesnon Monopole 1 with extra engraving, extra high F sharp key, and highly unusual front F mechanism. I should’ve kept that horn because it sounded waay better than other Couesnons.


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 16, 2003)

I have Sam River's mouthpiece from his Blue Note era recordings made by Bill Street. Not an instrument but I have a program from Coltrane's 1966 Live in Japan concert autographed by the whole band. My wife just had Trane's photo with autograph enlarged and framed for me for Christmas.


----------



## whaler (Jan 11, 2006)

10mfan said:


> Oh yes! I had two of those over the years. Very hard to find! Do you like the way it plays?
> Is it around a 4* tip opening?


It's around a 6 or so. I doubt it's original. It has an edge but is a little on the dark side. The smallish chamber helps liven it up some.
The thing is a hefty little piece. The only ligature I have that fits it Is a clarinet ligature. 
Maybe I'll sit down with it a make a little video. I'd like to trade it for the alto version. Ive always loved Birds sound on his.


----------



## MartinMusicMan (Jul 13, 2007)

I used to collect odd and unusual instruments. I had one of the double flutes that are pictured in this thread. I had strange many-reed Asian (I think) instruments. Most of these were gone in the divorce many years ago. I have ocarinas in odd shapes, such as a frog. I had some rare and vintage guitars: Gibson archtop f-hole acoustic, Goya classical, 60's Gibson 335, 60's Gibson black Les Paul custom with gold humbuckers. In sax-related things, I don't have much – a couple of mouthpieces: an original tenor LevelAir and a Dukoff super power chamber Miami D6 alto mpc w/ orig. lig, cap, box. Oh, and I suppose my Martin Official Music Man tenor could be considered somewhat rare.


----------



## StuartSax (Feb 22, 2011)

Straight Conn soprano in solid silver. Only 2 known. Likely a special order with inline Palm keys and RH thumb hook.

https://drive.google.com/drive/mobile/folders/19MTh14k4BGQp_Lbm3ieu2INJmxV_7JX8?k

https://www.facebook.com/StuartSaxophone/photos/?tab=album&album_id=1056768694420560


----------



## Paul Cohen (Feb 2, 2003)

My King curved sopranino has a rich, focused but perky/zestful sound. I used it some years ago in one of my Bolero performances, playing the last pages of the sopranino part. It did contribute a discernible color and power to the massed wind sonority. Right now it is on display in my studio for visitors to play (if they dare)
Paul Cohen














.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

This has been such a fun post! 
You guys have such great items. It’s fun to see all the variety here. 

Some really great rarities!

Keep em coming...


----------



## sandster (Dec 29, 2009)

I traded some horns for a Bundy 1 tenor with the strangest pads I've seen. They don't work much, either. They have a flexible, (?) fit which my repair tech could not simulate with a fabric he used, somewhat like leather. The sax is from the mid-seventies, I believe.


----------



## hakukani (Jan 10, 2007)

Does the horn have a 'plastic' coating? Bundy made a 'marching band' horn in the 70s that had rubber-like waterproof pads.


----------



## Rackety Sax (Apr 3, 2004)

I don't know how rare it is/was, but I used to own this Dolnet curved sopranino: https://pmwoodwind.com/product/dolnet-curved-sopranino-saxophone-2849/

Not an instrument, but I have a couple of copies of Jean-Marie Londeix's 10" Vendome album from 1960:

https://www.popsike.com/JEAN-MARIE-...axophone-RARE-VENDOME-10-EX/350609303435.html

Londeix was in Chicago 10 or 15 years ago and I had the opportunity to ask him to sign the copy I owned at that time. It was funny when I showed it to him because he was really surprised to see it: "My god, where did you get this? I don't even have a copy." That copy doesn't play properly or I'd feel guilty for not giving it to him. I've since gotten a copy that actually plays. I think all the tunes are on the Londeix 4-CD Portrait box so he must have eventually located a copy.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

StuartSax said:


> Straight Conn soprano in solid silver. Only 2 known. Likely a special order with inline Palm keys and RH thumb hook.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/drive/mobile/folders/19MTh14k4BGQp_Lbm3ieu2INJmxV_7JX8?k
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/StuartSaxophone/photos/?tab=album&album_id=1056768694420560


That is phenomenal. Amazing find!!!!


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

One of my other rarities, is that I own a Brilhart tenor saxophone. 
The serial number is 5501. I was told that it stands for the saxophone being made in 1955, and that it was the first one.
Haven’t seen another.

All of this stuff is quite fun.


----------



## Paul Cohen (Feb 2, 2003)

Staying towards the top, some of my best sounding and tuning sopraninos are the early Evette Schaeffers, with an original or period mouthpiece. They are wonderful playing instruments. I'm showing two of my Evettes; an early one (#181xx) with double octave key, and a later one from the 1920s (#291xx) with the optional extra key mechanisms, very uncommon for the smaller horns.
Paul Cohen


----------



## rzzzzz (Aug 29, 2011)

Meyers Bros New York Alto piece (that just happened to be stuck in the case of a Searchlight Martin.)

Moog Modular 15.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

It’s nice when you can buy a horn for around $600 and have a $1600 or so mouthpiece sitting in there. LOL


----------



## B Flat (Mar 26, 2011)

I have a Designed by Arnold Brilhart Hard Rubber Baritone Mouthpiece with a 3 digit serial number.
I assume it’s quite rare as I’ve never seen another one.
I also have a couple of old Link Baritone pieces, A Masterlink and a Masterlink Four stars model.
Again perhaps not the rarest of rare, but not often seen all the same.


----------



## Saxaholic (Feb 4, 2003)

soybean said:


> 1/2 most likely means yours was one of two they built like that. Probably for the music convention (pre NAMM) as a display item.


That's what I assumed as well. Never could find anything about Martin's with sterling bells.

A solid silver Conn soprano is nutso to find!! Cant imagine there were many of those made.

- Saxaholic


----------



## sax0naut (Dec 18, 2011)

Gold plated (not perma-gold coated) SML Rev. A Coleman Hawkins Special Alto with Artdeco wireguards.


----------



## B Flat (Mar 26, 2011)

sax0naut said:


> Gold plated (not perma-gold coated) SML Rev. A Coleman Hawkins Special Alto with Artdeco wireguards.


Very nice.
I have a silver plated SML Rev A which has all the features of the Coleman Hawkins Special models but lacks the Engraving.
I'll post a few pics later.


----------



## B Flat (Mar 26, 2011)

B Flat said:


> Very nice.
> I have a silver plated SML Rev A which has all the features of the Coleman Hawkins Special models but lacks the Engraving.
> I'll post a few pics later.


Here's a few pics of mine.


----------



## ZootTheSim (Jun 22, 2016)

Wow, so many rare treasures here! 

I have a Buescher 400 TH&C B12 tenor. Not sure how many were made, or how it differs from the B11 besides the engraving (or lack thereof). But there's some speculation it's a prototype model.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

B Flat said:


> Here's a few pics of mine.
> View attachment 249864
> View attachment 249866
> View attachment 249868
> View attachment 249870


These SML horns are beautiful horns. I love them in the silver.and the gold plate from SaxOnaut. 
Your Link baris are fun pieces to play too. Brian Powell opened a few of those for me many many years ago, and they really came alive.
My rarest of the Link baritone pieces were 2 quadruple ring pieces, but I sold both of those. If I was a Bari player, I would've kept them.
Double rings above and below the super tone master name on the shank. Very beautiful. I've let go of some real beautiful pieces over the years.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Saxaholic said:


> My repair mentor had a Martin Magna alto with a sterling silver neck AND sterling silver bell. Only one I have ever seen of or even heard about with a sterling bell. Engraving was more elaborate and original, still had the raised cross, very cool instrument. Had a "1/2" stamped by the serial number. I still remember it as the loudest and most powerful alto I ever played. Not sure what he ever did with it.
> 
> - Saxaholic


That's awesome! I bet it played great. I've had some fantastic Martins including a 99.9% mint Silver Committee 2 tenor. I've never seen a 1/2 stamp. Very interesting!


----------



## mrpeebee (Jan 29, 2010)

I once played on an 1940's Otto Link Tone Master marked 10 which was originally from Lew Tabackin. He gave it Dimitri Shapko and it measured round 0.115. Very nice mouthpiece, but played about the same as a TM 8 (refaced) I own myself.

I almost played the Super Action tenor of Johnny Griffin, which went to a Dutch collector after he died. Dutch master tenor player Boris van Lek had it on test for some weeks, but he just returned it the day before I did visit him (so I mist it by a day!).

Played a lot of vintage horns and mouthpieces (mainly Otto Link's) from collection of friends and own myself a lot vintage Link's (some came from you Mark). Most of them are rare, but of course not really unique.


----------



## motteatoj (Nov 14, 2014)

Since the OP said "musical items" I will divert to a trumpet for a second.
I have a 1932 Selmer Balanced Louis Armstrong Special.
It is based on the original Selmer Grand Prix design.
I do not know how many were made, but, this version was only produced for about a year, maybe less.
In 1933, Selmer changed the design of the Grand Prix wholly (no more pea shooter design, lots of other mods) and only offered a 'balanced' model in it, which became known as the 'Harry James' model, even though Louis continued to use it throughout the rest of his career.

Louis designed this horn with Selmer to be 'balanced', the valve cluster is moved forward by about the width of the valve cluster.
Apparently this was more comfortable to him. Takes a bit of getting used to so that you don't knock your teeth out when bringing to your mouth!
This model is a 'pea shooter' style, like the Conn Vocabell 40B from the same year, meaning it is not as tall as a normal trumpet, making it longer as well.
I had this one fully restored, including the faded, hand written "Louis Armstrong Special" on the bell tube, redone by the original Selmer engraver (sorry, I forget her name, she has retired, many know of here here).
Not many of these ever come up for sale, usually the newer Grand Prix model, with 23 or 24 size lead pipes, which is actually the Harry James model.
Louis used a smaller lead pipe, a 19.
The bell on this horn is paper thin and very hard to work on and get back to perfectly round and free of ripples/dings.
These two things make this horn very very bright and brassy, just like Louis played.
Unlike the sax, it is much easier to emulate others on a trumpet with the proper setup.
If you go to the Louis Armstrong House Museum, you will see the same model, in gold plate, given to Louis by King George as a gift.
In years of searching for the Grand Prix version (which actually does not have Louis' name on it) with the 19 lead pipe, I have never seen it, or another one of these come up for sale.


----------



## Grumps (Feb 3, 2003)

10mfan said:


> VERY cool!
> How did they play?


Oh, they were great players. I just didn't have much use for the sopranino over the decades I had it. So that was the first to go. I figured why have it to keep on a shelf and my heirs would never have known what to do with it. Plus it was after my divorce, and I figured why not now to cash in.

Now I always favored the sound of my curved Buescher soprano, but the VI was a nice back-up. It also looked like a clarinet and I could better get away with it for dixieland gigs. In fact, I stopped correcting folks years ago who'd come up at gigs to compliment my "clarinet" playing. Thing is, playing a straight soprano began to kill my right thumb. Heck, it just started aching a bit just thinking about that horn. But I sold the soprano too. It was on the market for almost a year before I got my price. Hard to let go, but I just didn't want to play it anymore (and ended up getting another curvy to back-up my Buescher).


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

motteatoj said:


> Since the OP said "musical items" I will divert to a trumpet for a second.
> I have a 1932 Selmer Balanced Louis Armstrong Special.
> It is based on the original Selmer Grand Prix design.
> I do not know how many were made, but, this version was only produced for about a year, maybe less.
> ...


THAT is so cool! I wonder how many were actually made. Can you play us something in a sound clip?


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Grumps said:


> Oh, they were great players. I just didn't have much use for the sopranino over the decades I had it. So that was the first to go. I figured why have it to keep on a shelf and my heirs would never have known what to do with it. Plus it was after my divorce, and I figured why not now to cash in.
> 
> Now I always favored the sound of my curved Buescher soprano, but the VI was a nice back-up. It also looked like a clarinet and I could better get away with it for dixieland gigs. In fact, I stopped correcting folks years ago who'd come up at gigs to compliment my "clarinet" playing. Thing is, playing a straight soprano began to kill my right thumb. Heck, it just started aching a bit just thinking about that horn. But I sold the soprano too. It was on the market for almost a year before I got my price. Hard to let go, but I just didn't want to play it anymore (and ended up getting another curvy to back-up my Buescher).


I get it. You got to wait for your price, or you will never feel good about it. Nothing like sellers remorse.... I've been there.
Thats funny about the clarinet playing! I love it.


----------



## JayeLID (Feb 12, 2009)

OK, so most replies are sitting in a very narrow zone of conventional instruments and accessories for them.

Here's one to open it up a bit.

I once had the opportunity to try a Theremin.


----------



## lostcircuits (Aug 25, 2015)

JayeLID said:


> OK, so most replies are sitting in a very narrow zone of conventional instruments and accessories for them.
> 
> Here's one to open it up a bit.
> 
> I once had the opportunity to try a Theremin.


Same here, you just beat me to it with your post!


----------



## JayeLID (Feb 12, 2009)

lostcircuits said:


> Same here, you just beat me to it with your post!


How did you do with it ?

For me it was fun as hell - but about as successful as my first surfing lesson attempt in Hawaii  (the Theremin hurt far less, tho).


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Explain how that works if you would. It’s controlled by the person doing it but how?


----------



## JayeLID (Feb 12, 2009)

One hand position controls volume, other hand position/shape controls pitch

the science/mechanics - 




the inventor himself - 




a contemporary expert -


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Holy sh*t, that’s very cool! 
Where did you get the opportunity to try something like that out?


----------



## lostcircuits (Aug 25, 2015)

JayeLID said:


> How did you do with it ?
> 
> For me it was fun as hell - but about as successful as my first surfing lesson attempt in Hawaii  (the Theremin hurt far less, tho).


About the same, actually, I am gigging with two guys who each have one and it is not really random but whenever you think you know what you are doing, it backfires


----------



## warp x (Aug 12, 2007)

Rarest instruments I played:
F Alto that was NOT a Conn
Conn-O-Sax
Rare(ish) instruments I have:
Stowasser tarogato
Mahillon sop
And of course my Leblanc System tenor.


----------



## Rackety Sax (Apr 3, 2004)

lostcircuits said:


> About the same, actually, I am gigging with two guys who each have one and it is not really random but whenever you think you know what you are doing, it backfires


Those who haven't seen it might enjoy the documentary on Theremin. Netflix has it on DVD. I recall it being a really wild ride: https://dvd.netflix.com/Movie/Theremin-An-Electronic-Odyssey/70047277


----------



## lostcircuits (Aug 25, 2015)

Back to some more mundane stuff. I haven't played it - it would need some work and it isn't mine but it's pretty neat!


----------



## JayeLID (Feb 12, 2009)

10mfan said:


> Holy sh*t, that's very cool!
> Where did you get the opportunity to try something like that out?


Believe it or not...a few years ago I was living with my (now Ex-) GF and we needed to take on a 3rd housemate...so she decided on this young lady who soonafter moved in. One night the 4 of us were having dinner (her BF as well) and they inquired about my music and biz, and I in turn asked them if they had ever played anything. The BF replied 'not me...but she does. Guess what she plays ? I bet you will never guess ! Never !"

So, my first guess was Tuba....and then thinking up the most odd and outlandish thing I could think of, my second guess was "Theremin". LOL, you should have seen their jaws drop !

So, yeah for a short time I had a housemate who played Theremin. I only got to try it once as it resided in her studio (she was a jewelrymaker) and not at the house. 
She was nowhere near as adept at it as that woman in the third vid, who is pretty amazing; her stuff was more ambient sound that other bands might call in for a track or two on their recordings or performances. But she sounded nice on it.

Unfortunately the whole house-sharing arrangement went south very fast - more so because my GF started getting a bit crazy about there being a(nother) gorgeous (and indeed younger) lass around the house...which of course begged the obvious question from me: since it was HER decision and choice on the housemate....why would she ever DO that if it was gonna be an issue ?:scratch:....

So the Theremin housemate moved out...and soonafter, with enough writing already on the wall.....that relationship ended for us.

Sorry, too much information, but that is my Theremin tale...


----------



## JayeLID (Feb 12, 2009)

lostcircuits said:


> About the same, actually, I am gigging with two guys who each have one and it is not really random but whenever you think you know what you are doing, it backfires


Yes exactly my experience,

"This is actually pretty straightforward....
wait.....oh, crap !"

LOL.



lostcircuits said:


> Back to some more mundane stuff. I haven't played it - it would need some work and it isn't mine but it's pretty neat!
> 
> View attachment 249882


Rotary Flugels !....actually fairly common in Eastern Europe and the Balkans, as I understand it. I think those are cool as heck....


----------



## AddictedToSax (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: The rarest and unique musical items you have owned or tried*



milandro said:


> It is not an ocarina. ( ocarinas are made of clay or stone and have a hollow body generally oval shaped). It's a " double bourdon flute". See this https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flûte_multiple
> 
> What you have is a double flute from the the Balkans , a very common thing to find among tourist's buys in Europe.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. I put a picture of it up here years ago and someone told me it was an ocarina. The whistle part got chipped so it's hard to get a tone out of it. I just like the carvings. It's interesting to look at. I think I paid about $1 for it at a garage sale. It sits on a shelf in my cabinet where I keep reeds and mouthpieces and other bits and pieces that are musically related.

I saw Simon and Garfunkel when they toured 10 or 15 years ago. They had a theramin player onboard. Great player.

I've shown some pics of this before but here's my oddball rare instrument that I picked up a couple of weeks ago: 
It's not a Bb clarinet. It only measures about 20 1/2" barrel to bell. Built between 1840s and 1860s I think. It's too big for Eb, and too small for Bb. Maybe C or D and possibly in some high 460hz range. I'm going to look into seeing if it's worth repairing to play condition or whether it's just better to keep it as a conversation piece like my double flute.

I've enjoyed this thread. You guys have some rare and interesting instruments.


----------



## hakukani (Jan 10, 2007)

JayeLID said:


> How did you do with it ?
> 
> For me it was fun as hell - but about as successful as my first surfing lesson attempt in Hawaii  (the Theremin hurt far less, tho).


I also tried a theremin. It was set up in the musical instrument petting zoo at the Music Instrument Museum in Phoenix.

There was also a complete set of gamelons to play with.


----------



## mrpeebee (Jan 29, 2010)

I once tried a modern Otto Link STM 15 tip opening from Hans Dulfter, which he got from his daughter Candy (she bought it in a New York music store). Could honk some notes out of it, but impossible to play music on! Hans told me that I got more out of it than most others.

Also once honked a few notes out of a sub-contra bass saxophone, which was displayed at a saxophone exhibition I visited a long time ago in Breda (NL). The STM 15 played better! :bluewink:


----------



## AddictedToSax (Aug 18, 2007)

Heh, funny.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

I love this thread. So much cool information from so many people, and such neat stories. Thanks to everyone for sharing everything they have shared so far. I hope this post goes on for a long time.


----------



## rzzzzz (Aug 29, 2011)

ZootTheSim said:


> I have a Buescher 400 TH&C B12 tenor. Not sure how many were made, or how it differs from the B11 besides the engraving (or lack thereof). But there's some speculation it's a prototype model.


there kind of a lengthy conversation about this interesting horn on the forum a couple of years ago. great get!


----------



## saxyjare01 (Aug 15, 2011)

JVW refaced Meyer Brothers alto mouthpiece.


----------



## Sofiane (Oct 14, 2012)

I had a swaneesax months ago and gave it back to the seller.
I regret it because it was so nice to beautiful melodies with... and they are quite rare, have to be patient


----------



## bluto (Apr 3, 2014)

Last March (2019) I got to play an 1864 Torres guitar! at Guitar Salon International. Considered to be the pinnacle epoch of Torres artistry. Only two owners in its history. Near perfect condition. To put it in perspective: There are 244 Stradivarius violins known to still exist. There are only 90 Torres guitars. A chance to touch history and give it voice. I couldn't believe they offered to let me play it and was walking on clouds after the experience.

Antonio de Torres is the progenitor of all modern guitars. He defined how they are built and all modern guitars have more-or-less followed his design to this day. The 90 that are in existence are all in collections and are occasionally loaned out for special concerts by well known professionals. This one has been sold and is already in a private collection. But not before I got a chance to play it.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Well, was it the greatest guitar you ever played? We are dying to find out.


----------



## bluto (Apr 3, 2014)

Honestly, I was so excited to play it (very much a surprise offer) and kind of nervous holding something that valuable that I didn't listen as closely as I might have. LOL. What I can tell you is that it felt and sounded like a premium modern concert grade guitar with beautiful tone, easy to play, and that I was deeply moved while playing something so historically linked to guitars everywhere. 

I guess a good way to describe the experience would be to liken it to how you'd feel the first 10 minutes after going over to your buddy's house to watch Sunday football and, when you arrive, Cindy Crawford answers the door and asks you out for dinner.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Yeah, but what is she doing over my buddies house???
The story could’ve been much better for me.


----------



## bluto (Apr 3, 2014)

10mfan said:


> Yeah, but what is she doing over my buddies house???
> The story could've been much better for me.


LOL! Everyone's a critic.


----------



## adamk (Jun 22, 2009)

Dolmetsch tenor recorder, rosewood and ivory


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

I haven’t heard of half of these things. 
This is very educational. I’m gonna go look that up.


----------



## Mark Fleming (Apr 5, 2007)

AddictedToSax.

Hopefully you'll see this response. Last year, I met with the great, great, great, great, grandson of the maker of your instrument (assuming that it was Jean Jacques Hérouard in La Couture-Boussey about 1800 and not his sons). The g, g, g, g, grandson, Mr. Robin Chevreteau is still running the "family" business and gave me a tour. I've lost his email, but I would guess that he would be delighted to see a picture of it. Info is in this blog.

https://stuffsax.blogspot.com/2018/07/vintage-martin-ligatures-and-mouthpiece.html

I'm still looking for my most unique musical item. I posted a question on SOTW about what the heck it is years ago and stumped the band. It is a two-piece woodwind mouthpiece. It looks kind of like a tárogató mouthpiece that _receives_ the cork instead of a clarinet mouthpiece that is corked. It is embossed O'brien, a well respected clarinet mp maker, but this is a horse of a different color. Where the heck is it?

Mark


----------



## Tranechaser (Jun 12, 2015)

I have a couple of Dombras that I bought when working in Atyrau, Kazakhstan. They use heavy fishing line for the strings.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Do they play well? Post a couple pictures if you have any.


----------



## Grumps (Feb 3, 2003)

JayeLID said:


> ... and soonafter, with enough writing already on the wall.....that relationship ended for us.


So how long after that did you hook up with the theremin chick?
Did you give it at least a week?


----------



## lostcircuits (Aug 25, 2015)

hakukani said:


> I also tried a theremin. It was set up in the musical instrument petting zoo at the Music Instrument Museum in Phoenix.
> 
> There was also a complete set of gamelons to play with.


That reminds me, back in '83 I was invited to sit in with the Gamelan Orchestra in Ubud / Bali, a very interesting experience. Kind of a longish story but my landlord was the band leader and I helped him and his wife with a (for me small, for them very generous) donation and then he set up a "Gamelan Jam session". Fun^3


----------



## Dr G (Feb 2, 2003)

For me, it would be custom guitars that I have owned: Gallagher Brazilian rosewood, slot head GC cutaway; Grimes Hapa Cutaway in koa w/ Brazilian rosewood binding; and a Franklin (Nick Kukich) koa Jumbo. Steve Grimes and Nick Kukich are each one-man shops - Steve builds in batches, Nick builds one guitar at a time.

And then there is my Borgani Jubilee that Matt Stohrer says is the “only mechanically perfect Borgani in the world”. :bluewink: Given that Borgani is a 12 person operation that makes about 300 instruments a year, any modern Borgani saxes are pretty special.


----------



## AddictedToSax (Aug 18, 2007)

Mark Fleming said:


> AddictedToSax.
> 
> Hopefully you'll see this response. Last year, I met with the great, great, great, great, grandson of the maker of your instrument (assuming that it was Jean Jacques Hérouard in La Couture-Boussey about 1800 and not his sons). The g, g, g, g, grandson, Mr. Robin Chevreteau is still running the "family" business and gave me a tour. I've lost his email, but I would guess that he would be delighted to see a picture of it. Info is in this blog.
> 
> ...


I sent you a pm but I wanted to thank you again for the information. Researching this thing is going take some work.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Dr G said:


> For me, it would be custom guitars that I have owned: Gallagher Brazilian rosewood, slot head GC cutaway; Grimes Hapa Cutaway in koa w/ Brazilian rosewood binding; and a Franklin (Nick Kukich) koa Jumbo. Steve Grimes and Nick Kukich are each one-man shops - Steve builds in batches, Nick builds one guitar at a time.
> 
> And then there is my Borgani Jubilee that Matt Stohrer says is the "only mechanically perfect Borgani in the world". :bluewink: Given that Borgani is a 12 person operation that makes about 300 instruments a year, any modern Borgani saxes are pretty special.


Post pics of your guitars that you still have. They sound amazing!


----------



## Dr G (Feb 2, 2003)

For sheer eye candy, my Hamer SuperPro is hard to beat. I have sold most of my guitars since getting osteoarthritis in my left thumb.



10mfan said:


> Post pics of your guitars that you still have. They sound amazing!


----------



## lostcircuits (Aug 25, 2015)

Dr G said:


> For sheer eye candy, my Hamer SuperPro is hard to beat. I have sold most of my guitars since getting osteoarthritis in my left thumb.


Congrats on the Hamer, gorgeous!

Here is my rarest guitar: Gordon Smith Guitars 1985 prototype that never made it into production. Hand made, bought it from Mr. Smith when he first exhibited at the Frankfurt Music Mess. Serial # 01399, Pickups switch between humbucker and single coil.


----------



## JayeLID (Feb 12, 2009)

Grumps said:


> So how long after that did you hook up with the theremin chick?
> Did you give it at least a week?


A reasonable enuff question...

...she was already taken (plus she turned out to have a bit of a mean streak in her)....but believe me, my brand-new Ex was convinced that that was _exactly_ what I had done....


----------



## sandster (Dec 29, 2009)

hakukani said:


> Does the horn have a 'plastic' coating? Bundy made a 'marching band' horn in the 70s that had rubber-like waterproof pads.


No plastic coat. They seem to be floating. I tried and failed to attach pictures.


----------



## Arundo Donax (Oct 25, 2007)

bluto said:


> Honestly, I was so excited to play it (very much a surprise offer) and kind of nervous holding something that valuable that I didn't listen as closely as I might have. LOL. What I can tell you is that it felt and sounded like a premium modern concert grade guitar with beautiful tone, easy to play, and that I was deeply moved while playing something so historically linked to guitars everywhere.
> 
> I guess a good way to describe the experience would be to liken it to how you'd feel the first 10 minutes after going over to your buddy's house to watch Sunday football and, when you arrive, Cindy Crawford answers the door and asks you out for dinner.


So what did you play on it? Absolutely I would've played "Stairway to Heaven".

I have an old classical guitar - Segovia once played it...
... Ricky Segovia, my co-worker.

As for Cindy, she always invites me to dinner but never offers to pay. A bit rude, I think.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Forget the dinner. I’m always hoping she will invite me over for dessert. 😀

As for the guitars from you and Dr. G.......absolutely beautiful!


----------



## bluto (Apr 3, 2014)

Arundo Donax said:


> So what did you play on it? Absolutely I would've played "Stairway to Heaven".
> 
> I have an old classical guitar - Segovia once played it...
> ... Ricky Segovia, my co-worker.
> ...


That's hilarious! My first choice was "Smoke On The Water", but when I started hitting those power chords and bending notes by torquing the neck like Tommy Emmanuel they told me to back off. 
I was working on this: "Canarios" by Gaspar Sanz. So that's what happened on the Torres. The recording is on my 1971 Mattingly.















Is that a Ramirez? I've got an old Estudio.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

That sounded beautiful!


----------



## hakukani (Jan 10, 2007)

I've tried a pan flute, but I can't play like this guy:


----------



## bluto (Apr 3, 2014)

10mfan said:


> That sounded beautiful!


Thanks 10mfan!


----------



## Arundo Donax (Oct 25, 2007)

bluto said:


> ...
> Is that a Ramirez? I've got an old Estudio.
> ...


Your playing is very nice.

Mine is a Garcia No. 1 from 1970. Garcia's play well, though some years ago there were people who dismissed them when assembly moved from Spain to Japan (late 1970's) and the importer didn't make that information known right away!

Some people have joked about the terminology "Spanish Pine" as one of the components listed on the label inside. However, this is not deception - I discovered an internet article saying Spanish Pine is a mistranslation of "pino abeto" [pine fir] - which is really Canadian Cedar. It wasn't just Garcia guitars which used the term Spanish Pine. My understanding is that later the description was changed to "Pino abeto o cedro de Canadá".


----------



## ZootTheSim (Jun 22, 2016)

rzzzzz said:


> there kind of a lengthy conversation about this interesting horn on the forum a couple of years ago. great get!


Yeah, I was thrilled to find it, rzzzzz. Just wish there was more info out there about these horns and their place in Buescher history.


----------



## hwang810 (Mar 25, 2017)

Not sure how rare it actually is, but I have a Brilhart Tonalite Streamline Great Neck Tenor. I guess it's fairly hard to have all of those on one mpc


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Those Streamline versions are definitely more rare.


----------



## bluto (Apr 3, 2014)

I suppose that the rarest musical item that I own is an original metal chrome-plated Gale 5 mouthpiece. Made while Carl Satzinger still owned Gale with the original version of the Gale logo. 10mfan will know better than I, but I haven't seen any for sale since I bought mine about 4 years ago.


----------



## TMadness1013 (Aug 19, 2004)

I got to play a vintage Buescher straight alto that looked like it had gone directly from the factory into a closet. I was playing with this little old lady on a big band gig and a conversation about vintage horns came up. She said she'd bring something fun to the next rehearsal...my jaw definitely hit the floor when I saw what she brought.


----------



## PigSquealer (Dec 27, 2017)

Old and odd interesting Instruments in this free book.

https://www.gutenberg.org/files/58117/58117-h/58117-h.htm

Great thread


----------



## DarrellMass (May 12, 2016)

I own a 1996 C.F. Martin 000-28 Golden Era 12-Fret guitar. Martin only built 367 of them. Mine is #140. They were built utilizing many detailed features used when building their guitars in the 1930's. The 000-28GE became the prototype for the 000-28VS (Vintage Series), which became a production model that incorporated many of the Golden Era's features.



















It is currently for sale.


----------



## bokagee (Oct 21, 2013)

I bought a 1912 Pearl Queen concertina a little while ago at a garage sale and sold it to a person in Wisconsin that overhauls them and teaches lessons. It was a pretty nifty piece.

I've had a 1939 Gibson L-50 for around 20 years. It was purchased new in 1941 and the owner was killed in the Pacific WWII theater 6 months later. I bought it from his widow's estate, it had been under her bed the whole time. It's in literally brand new condition, I couldn't bring myself to play it either, so it's a display piece.


----------



## reedsburn62 (Feb 2, 2003)

Selmer MKVI soprano, 80K in near pristine condition. It, not me, had a distinct Coltrane sound. I play a Keilwerth and I felt that I could have really played this horn. It sold to a Japanese buyer for $15K.


----------



## Grumps (Feb 3, 2003)

reedsburn62 said:


> Selmer MKVI soprano, 80K in near pristine condition. It, not me, had a distinct Coltrane sound. I play a Keilwerth and I felt that I could have really played this horn. It sold to a Japanese buyer for $15K.


What, he thought Coltrane had played it?


----------



## KeithL (Sep 24, 2003)

I used to hang out with Mark at USA Horn when I was still living in Jersey and he always had some odd-ball stuff down there. Played a lot of old vintage horns but for me the most interesting thing I remember playing was a Tubax. That thing was a blast to play. Of course I didn't own a vehicle the case would fit into so buying it really wasn't an option even if I had the money.

More recently played the Buffet Super Dynaction Bari that Sax Alley has for sale. Low A, sparkle lacquer - probably not super rare but Tim has never seen one of these before. What was unique about this one for me is it's the only bari I've ever played with the Q to the (player's) right of the neck.


----------



## Chicken 'Lil (Dec 23, 2005)

Rarest things I own or have owned are my Jessen G Mezzo (#12 made), my 10mfan cocobolo robusto tenor piece (I think one of a kind) and Branford’s old Guardala (which I sold). I also tried Eric Dolphy’s bass clarinet (I really should have bought that when I had the chance) back in the late 80’s.


----------



## reedsburn62 (Feb 2, 2003)

Grumps said:


> What, he thought Coltrane had played it?


Not sure, collector I think. I was invited to play it before it went to Japan.


----------



## Tzadik (Nov 24, 2009)

*Re: The rarest and unique musical items you have owned or tried*



10mfan said:


> Very cool....thanks.
> I have yet to try a straight alto. It's on my list of things to try. A straight tenor too.


R&C still makes staight (big bore) alto. They call it "altello".


----------



## kreacher (Jun 13, 2011)

hakukani said:


> I've tried a pan flute, but I can't play like this guy:


Crazy!


----------



## LateNiteSax (Aug 6, 2007)

Original Box of Coleman Hawkins saxophone reeds. Booyah!


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Oh yes!!!!!!


----------



## Bkenes (Dec 3, 2011)

I've got a large reed/reed box collection with so many fun and rare boxes. (never seen otto link reeds. That's cool 10m fan!)
My favorite is an unused box of vibrato reeds in mint condition!

Rare saxophones would be:
Holton Ideal 475 tenor
Selmer made Adolphe Sax tenor
Leblanc semi-rationale tenor
SML Rev D baritone

Dearman Gold Star F-mezzo soprano mouthpiece


----------



## reedsburn62 (Feb 2, 2003)

How about this:
https://www.classicfm.com/discover-music/medieval-shame-flute-punish-bad-musicians/


----------



## AddictedToSax (Aug 18, 2007)

Jeez, I can think of a whole genre of so-called musicians who should be wearing one of those.


----------



## Arundo Donax (Oct 25, 2007)

LateNiteSax said:


> Original Box of Coleman Hawkins saxophone reeds. ...


Wow. I love Coleman Hawkins.


----------



## perina14 (Sep 20, 2011)

I don't know if it's rare, but I've never seen another one. It's a Selmer Paris stamped alto saxophone mute. It came with a very early Mark VI alto I once owned. I'll try and dig it up to get a shot.


----------



## altoplayermiami (Mar 24, 2014)

I happen to own quite a rare Selmer Paris tenor. Its mark Vii with a 204xxx serial number and some extremely rare original options (confirmed by Selmer Paris to be a super rare collection)


----------



## Rogerrr (Feb 15, 2014)

Not especially rare or unique— but I had never heard of a “Charango ” until recently...forgot I even had it until the person I gave/loaned it to gave it back...10 strings (5 pairs)....sounds pretty cool but seems tricky to keep in tune


----------



## Rackety Sax (Apr 3, 2004)

Tranechaser said:


> I have a couple of Dombras that I bought when working in Atyrau, Kazakhstan. They use heavy fishing line for the strings.


Do you play them?


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

There are so many cool things on this post!
It’s great to see all this stuff.


----------



## Arundo Donax (Oct 25, 2007)

altoplayermiami said:


> I happen to own quite a rare Selmer Paris tenor... some extremely rare original options ...


Two Bb touches on the left hand spatula?


----------



## Bkenes (Dec 3, 2011)

Finally had to take some pictures. First one is of some fun reedboxes. Some rarer than others. Second pic is of the vibrator reeds


----------



## ZootTheSim (Jun 22, 2016)

Bkenes said:


> Second pic is of the vibrator reeds


Cool! I don't have Vibrators, but do have some old French B&H Oscillators punched with a weird round hole that came with my vintage Kohlert.


----------



## Grumps (Feb 3, 2003)

ZootTheSim said:


> ... but do have some old French B&H Oscillators punched with a weird round hole that came with my vintage Kohlert.


Drilling reeds was the rage here for about fifteen minutes some time ago.


----------



## Airflyte (Aug 19, 2013)

altoplayermiami said:


> I happen to own quite a rare Selmer Paris tenor. Its mark Vii with a 204xxx serial number and some extremely rare original options (confirmed by Selmer Paris to be a super rare collection)


I dig the Star Trek key guards.


----------



## Bkenes (Dec 3, 2011)

ZootTheSim said:


> Cool! I don't have Vibrators, but do have some old French B&H Oscillators punched with a weird round hole that came with my vintage Kohlert.


That's cool! I have a similar but black case for "Osci Cane" reeds. Unfortunately only one unused reed. It think yours are older than mine.


----------



## moxie (Jan 3, 2015)

Just why do I have such fond memories of Vibrator Reeds???? Were they really anything special? I was just a kid-wouldn't use anything else on my (school horn-but NEW Beaugnier/Vito Duke) bari. As for gear that you don't see talked about here every day--I have a spare Buescher 400 tenor (early 1st gen post Selmer buyout) neck with a "Varitone" pick-up mounted on it. The heck with worrying about projection when you're plugging into a Fender Bassman (40 tube watts-2 6L6GCs) with 2 15" speakers, or later, as we (R&R band) got more successful, the first gen of Ampeg transistor amps, 120w x 2 15s, called either Gladiator or Olympian (the other was the lead guitar player's amp).

More "unique", is my one-off first electric guitar, made after my decidedly middle class Dad, got tired of me boo-hooing after the Beatles on Sullivan's show, without the cash to buy one. He made the house, formica counters, kitchen cabinets, dressers, desks, plumbing and electrical---ad naseum. Using a fretboard from some $10 donor guitar, left-over formica from the bathroom countertops, pots from telephone company teletype machines (wow, 17 characters per second), magnets from phone ringers for pickups (later replaced with then ubiquitous "speedbump" pickups), I got this-----












(sorry there are two-confusion caused by STUPID FOREVER "NOT LOGGED IN" message, which screws up or deletes or makes impossible EVERYTHING I try to do here. Can't this be fixed???).


----------



## Mark Fleming (Apr 5, 2007)

Rogerrr said:


> Not especially rare or unique- but I had never heard of a "Charango " until recently...forgot I even had it until the person I gave/loaned it to gave it back...10 strings (5 pairs)....sounds pretty cool but seems tricky to keep in tune


I was in Oaxaca years ago when a South American band was busking with a charango. The charango player's head stock was large and weirdly shaped. He flipped it up to his mouth and it was a siko (pan pipe) using the neck stock. He switched back and forth. I later found a charango in Quito and bought it for my brother. One version (maybe just for the tourist trade) has the round back of the charango body made from the shell of an armadillo. Kind of gross.

Mark


----------



## jolind (Nov 27, 2011)

In July 2018 I tried Benedikt Eppelsheim's Soprillo saxophone on the World Saxophone Congress in Croatia. It's tuned in Bb and sounds one octave higher than a soprano.
It's so small that the octave tone hole is integrated in the mouthpiece. Quite fun to play, but it says on the website:

Attention: Due to its extreme range and the required very firm embouchure only professional players can play the Soprillo.
It may take several months of practice to reach the highest notes.

I can second that. I got some stable sounds out but it definitely takes time... sounded more like a party pooper when I tried it. There are some sound clips of Benedikt's instruments on his website as examples of how they sound after practicing on them for a while.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

That’s nuts!!!!
I love it.


----------



## Taragot (Jun 7, 2009)

The headjoint of my bassflute is custom made by Albert Cooper. I don't know If he ever made a second one. It has a great projection and low register, and that's exactly what you need on a bass!


----------



## Saxie24 (Apr 19, 2019)

I have a few unusual horns in my collection: a bare brass Pierret Modèle 4 alto, an ancient Gautrot alto, and a Couesnon Saxie. I also have a Soviet "Connrade" alto, but I'm not sure if that would be considered particularly valuable or not. It's not a very impressive ensemble compared to some of the other horns listed in this topic.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Those sound very cool! Can you post a picture of the Soviet saxophone?


----------



## Saxie24 (Apr 19, 2019)

Absolutely! It's an interesting horn on its own, but the engraving is something truly special (not to mention oddly hilarious). I've seen a couple of tenors with similar engraving, but this is the only alto I've run across so far.


----------



## PigSquealer (Dec 27, 2017)

Saxie24 said:


> It's an interesting horn on its own, but the engraving is something truly special (not to mention oddly hilarious). I've seen a couple of tenors with similar engraving, but this is the only alto I've run across so far.


That's actually really cool to see something different. 19?? Pre WWII? Have you had the inscription translated ? Thanks for sharing the picture.


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

some previous mention of these alto's with pictures, from the archives


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Very nice. How do they feel and sound?


----------



## Sofiane (Oct 14, 2012)

Fun, the engravings look like a lady face to me except there's no lady but the bolchevism sign.


----------



## Saxie24 (Apr 19, 2019)

@PigSquealer The inscription isn't anything elaborate, just stating that it was made in Leningrad. As for the date of manufacture, I'd say it might be pre-WWII, but it's hard to say for certain.

@milandro Interesting! That alto appears to be a little more modern than mine, and is the first "Connrade" I've seen with anything other than wire keyguards. I wonder how many of these were made, and for how long.

@10mfan The feel is actually pretty good, far better than I thought it would be. The action is tight, and the ergos are comparable with those of other vintage horns; it almost reminds me of a Buescher TrueTone. The weight is a definite drawback, though; it's not the heaviest alto I own, but it's still not a horn I would want to play standing for long periods. The sound is great, though - big and with a bit of an edge - and it's surprisingly mouthpiece-friendly.


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

I have seen them occasionally and there are just a few threads about them

https://forum.saxontheweb.net/showthread.php?82947-6M-ish-Russian-alto-on-eBay

there used to be a site on soviet saxophones but it is no longer available

find a bit more of info here

https://www.woodwindforum.com/forum/index.php?threads/russian-saxophones-long-article.23750/


----------



## Wonko (Apr 12, 2018)

Last week I bought a Stephanhouser Bari sax.
From what I found, the company lasted only a few years and most of the info I found was about their alto saxes.
I guess that they never sold many bari's ..... So that must be the rarest musical item that I own.
...
Very pleased with that sax though!


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

Wonko said:


> Last week I bought a Stephanhouser Bari sax.
> From what I found, the company lasted only a few years and most of the info I found was about their alto saxes.
> I guess that they never sold many bari's ..... So that must be the rarest musical item that I own.
> ...
> Very pleased with that sax though!


I am not sure how rare but certainly not common

Stephanhouser were Taiwanese saxophones made for an American company.

I met, years ago , Derek Lin who was the Taiwanese maker of these horns. They patented several innovations.

He is still around with his brand on Taiwan SOAR

http://en.soarsax.com/page/1/About us


----------



## Mark Fleming (Apr 5, 2007)

I finally found my stash of weird mouthpieces. This one is stamped H. O'brien, a well known mp maker, but what is it for? Harry O'brien made some of the early Selmer crystal clarinet mouthpieces. He had a patent for a hard rubber mouthpiece with a metal lay for clarinet and sax. But this one is really different and not for a clarinet or a sax. I have no idea if the cap and ligature are original, but they fit. It would fit on a corked tenon, like the joint of a clarinet without the barrel. Notice that the ring on the mouthpiece is flattened to allow a long reed. And the weirdest part is that it is a two-piece mouthpiece. The fit is tight, but definitely not completely sealed. It looks too perfect to be a prototype. Anybody have any ideas?


----------



## Mark Fleming (Apr 5, 2007)

Here is another weird mouthpiece. It looks to be a fairly common injection molded mp with the trade name H.L. Mason. H.L. Mason (1831-1890) was a music teacher. So why would Coast Wholesale Music Company in Los Angeles chose Henry L. Mason as a name for their accessories (mainly guitar and mandolin). Because Henry was famous as a music teacher to music teachers. In other words, every music teacher back in the day had heard of the works of Henry L. Mason. Most music teachers also know his father, Lowell Mason (1792-1872) who basically wrote every Christmas carol that you've ever heard (and every Methodist hymn). A Henry L. Mason accessory had to be good, right? It doesn't look like that idea worked for mouthpieces.

Coast even used their Henry L. Mason trade name on the Gibson made guitars that it wholesaled. It would be like a business buying Aston Martins and rebadging them as H.L. Mason sports cars for their wholesale business. Seems odd now.

Note that the Mason mouthpiece has the additional benefit of being cola colored to give it that extra pop and fizz.

Mark


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Saxie24 said:


> @PigSquealer The inscription isn't anything elaborate, just stating that it was made in Leningrad. As for the date of manufacture, I'd say it might be pre-WWII, but it's hard to say for certain.
> 
> @milandro Interesting! That alto appears to be a little more modern than mine, and is the first "Connrade" I've seen with anything other than wire keyguards. I wonder how many of these were made, and for how long.
> 
> @10mfan The feel is actually pretty good, far better than I thought it would be. The action is tight, and the ergos are comparable with those of other vintage horns; it almost reminds me of a Buescher TrueTone. The weight is a definite drawback, though; it's not the heaviest alto I own, but it's still not a horn I would want to play standing for long periods. The sound is great, though - big and with a bit of an edge - and it's surprisingly mouthpiece-friendly.


Thank you so much for that info. Very cool stuff.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Mark, 
We all need a mouthpiece with extra pop and fizz!


----------



## Keshr (Aug 2, 2019)

Mark,
I have seen something like that 2 piece mp! I had a music teacher in grade school who had a mouthpiece that switched from sax to clarinet by this method. The only difference was cork on the clarinet mpc. There may or may not have been a metal part on the sax adapter section. I have no idea what brand it was.


----------



## paulwl (Jan 28, 2003)

The most unique saxophone I have played was the one-of-a-kind Buescher straight bari, a 1928 horn customized in 1931 for bandleader Benny Meroff. It was a lot of fun to play! I did a chorus of a number Benny played on it - _Love Is Like That._

(The legend is that you have to stand on a stool to play this bari, but I just angled the horn to my right - I'm 5'11" - and it was quite comfortable.)

My own sax uniquities include a prototype Conn sopranino from 1924, with a body band where the bell was shortened and crescent patches on the tube where tone holes were moved; and a factory modified Conn F-mezzo with an added high F# key and an adjustable stack bridge (that crossbar between F# and G - this one is larger and has 2 screws).

My rarest accessories are undoubtedly mouthpieces: a metal Selmer clarinet piece with its original ligature, and a metal Link Master 3 alto piece with its original slide-on ligature and tiny leather-look, paperboard case.


----------



## adamk (Jun 22, 2009)

Taragot said:


> The headjoint of my bassflute is custom made by Albert Cooper. I don't know If he ever made a second one. It has a great projection and low register, and that's exactly what you need on a bass!


I had Eva Kingma make/install her own design embouchure plate and riser on my bass head.

I tried a solid ivory alto recorder in 1973


----------



## PigSquealer (Dec 27, 2017)

Bkenes said:


> Finally had to take some pictures. First one is of some fun reedboxes. Some rarer than others. Second pic is of the vibrator reeds
> View attachment 251370


I recently acquired a vintage bundle that has one reed like this. Any idea what time era these were made? Love your collection.


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

PigSquealer said:


> I recently acquired a vintage bundle that has one reed like this. Any idea what time era these were made? Love your collection.


this is a 1951 ad

https://www.periodpaper.com/product...struments-original-advertising-099920-mz1-081


----------



## Paul Cohen (Feb 2, 2003)

I'm trying to reply to this thread by creating a new post with my new Eppelsheim C Kyhlbass saxophone. A new, unique instrument. Somehow I can not find a way to start a new post/thread, and the administrator won't respond to my requests for help. Does anyone have any ideas?
Paul Cohen


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

Paul Cohen said:


> I'm trying to reply to this thread by creating a new post with my new Eppelsheim C Kyhlbass saxophone. A new, unique instrument. Somehow I can not find a way to start a new post/thread, and the administrator won't respond to my requests for help. Does anyone have any ideas?
> Paul Cohen


could it be that you are trying to create a thread in this section? ( where this thread here The rarest or unique musical items you have owned or tried is?)

This wouldn't be accesible to you since it is in the " vendors section".

You could go here https://forum.saxontheweb.net/forumdisplay.php?95-Contrabass-and-Lower and simply hit the button " POST NEW THREAD" in a blue field top left of the page and you should be able to create your thread.


----------



## Paul Cohen (Feb 2, 2003)

Thanks! This is good information. I'm trying to create a new post, not in the contrabass and lower category. Can you direct me to a link to do that? I can't find it on my screen!
Paul


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

Paul Cohen said:


> Thanks! This is good information. I'm trying to create a new post, not in the contrabass and lower category. Can you direct me to a link to do that? I can't find it on my screen!
> Paul


Hello Again,

well, Eppelsheim has his own sub-forum

https://forum.saxontheweb.net/forumdisplay.php?227-Eppelsheim

Here too you should be able to simply click on this link and then click on the button Post New Thread OR if there is a thread already open to follow up


----------



## rhythmisking (Jul 28, 2007)

I guess the most uncommon sax-related items I have are:

2 digit serial number handmade Guardala gold plated soprano piece

Leblanc 'System' alto model 100


----------



## MartinMusicMan (Jul 13, 2007)

Paul Cohen said:


> Thanks! This is good information. I'm trying to create a new post, not in the contrabass and lower category. Can you direct me to a link to do that? I can't find it on my screen!
> Paul


If what you mean is you want to start a new _thread,_ you first have to go to a forum by clicking on Forum Home (upper left on my screen), then scroll down the list to select a forum, then select a subforum, then you should see "+Post New Thread" button (upper left on my screen). Click on that to start a new thread within that subforum.


----------



## Jazz Is All (Sep 28, 2007)

While it isn't really rare or unique in the woodwind world, the bass clarinet I just got the other day is pretty unique and rare for me. It's not an instrument I have ever thought of playing before. I was wanting to try something new but similar and had thought of a Roland Go5 but found it sounding too artificial. I have always considered clarinets too odd due to their unequal registers and the BC just looks so odd. However, I have always enjoyed the sound....Eric really was the original source for that, naturally....it sure beats any ideas I might have had momentarily about bassoon or...God forbid.....oboe. It's very steampunkish looking, kind of what HG Wells would have designed as the instrument to go with his time machine.


----------



## PigSquealer (Dec 27, 2017)

milandro said:


> this is a 1951 ad
> 
> https://www.periodpaper.com/product...struments-original-advertising-099920-mz1-081


Thank you ! 
Some additional research revealed this article from one of our fellow members. It appears these reeds were made between 1924 to the mid 1960s.
http://stuffsax.blogspot.com/2013/11/hippolyte-marius-chiron-vibrator-reeds.html


----------



## bholder (Apr 20, 2019)

Contrabassoon!!!!!!


----------



## Instrument Attic (Sep 10, 2014)

PigSquealer said:


> Thank you !
> Some additional research revealed this article from one of our fellow members. It appears these reeds were made between 1924 to the mid 1960s.
> http://stuffsax.blogspot.com/2013/11/hippolyte-marius-chiron-vibrator-reeds.html





rhythmisking said:


> Leblanc 'System' alto model 100
> [


Speaking of rare reeds and Leblanc Rationnelle:


----------



## BrianMitchellBrody (Jan 29, 2009)

A local store here has a Conn Slide Sax Ive been trying to buy for 30 + years.


----------



## Jazz Is All (Sep 28, 2007)

BrianMitchellBrody said:


> A local store here has a Conn Slide Sax Ive been trying to buy for 30 + years.


They've been refusing to sell it to you for over 30 years?? Man they must either be really rich or hate you for some reason, or both.


----------



## Jazz Is All (Sep 28, 2007)

I guess the most unique instrument I have owned is the bass clarinet I just got last week. I know it's not really "rare" rare, but it's odd and unusual for me since I never ever though of owning one before January. After a week of learning to play it I already love the thing, both for it's tonal range and qualities and for the way it looks, which is like something a sculptor would fashion out of plumbing supplies. Back in art school I did sculpture of exactly that type....found object welded together and partly enclosed in cement with pieces of metal added. This clarinet looks like a black plastic standpipe with the siphon from a bathroom sink at the top end and a small chromed spitoon or unrinal at the bottom and a lot of blingy chrome doo hickys stuck on up and down the pipe.


----------



## PigSquealer (Dec 27, 2017)

Instrument Attic said:


> Speaking of rare reeds and Leblanc Rationnelle:
> 
> View attachment 255728


Wow ! Did those actually work ?


----------



## Jazz Is All (Sep 28, 2007)

PigSquealer said:


> Wow ! Did those actually work ?


As butter or jam spreaders for sure at the very least.


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

I wouldn't dismiss the Sax-zoo












BrianMitchellBrody said:


> A local store here has a Conn Slide Sax Ive been trying to buy for 30 + years.


Well , you may console yourself, nice though it is, ( they leak like anything in general ) to have one such thing, next to the laughs and being a conversation piece, would take some economic resources that can be better employed otherwise

the music literature seems to be very limited ( the kazoo has more applications)


----------



## Instrument Attic (Sep 10, 2014)

PigSquealer said:


> Wow ! Did those actually work ?


The two were unused and since I couldn't find any others in existence, I just couldn't bring myself to try them. One is at the Saxquest museum now.


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

a nice treatment with disinfectant and they are good to go.

Just imagine that they were owned by that beautiful lady


----------



## bholder (Apr 20, 2019)

bholder said:


> Contrabassoon!!!!!!


Here's a pic alongside my straight contrabass clarinet (Leblanc 7182) for scale:


----------



## Jazz Is All (Sep 28, 2007)

:shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:


----------



## Rogerrr (Feb 15, 2014)

Years ago I made a crude “bass clarinet “ out of 1/2” pvc pipe and bent it to make it look like a baritone sax....actually sounded ok but with just a few finger holes I could never play actual music on it.... might revisit the idea sometime so I would have a simple instrument to goof around on


----------



## Arundo Donax (Oct 25, 2007)

Anyone own and play a paperclip clarinet?

That's what I'd like to own (but higher than contrabass - which is too low)


----------



## bholder (Apr 20, 2019)

Arundo Donax said:


> Anyone own and play a paperclip clarinet?
> 
> That's what I'd like to own (but higher than contrabass - which is too low)


Some contraltos use the "paperclip" design. I played a contrabass in high school - very rattly finicky cranky old thing, it was...


----------



## silver-sax (Mar 13, 2003)

Vintage contra bassoon Oscar Adler


----------



## dexdex (May 10, 2011)

I owned an Orsi curved sopranino for a couple of months. A pretty rare curiosity, looking like a toy. Not easy to play at all, let alone in tune. I quickly realized I had no real usage for it, and not having a budget to support a collection, I sold it to a professional.... clown. He was happy to use it on stage, picking it out of his jacket’s inner pocket.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

silver-sax said:


> Vintage contra bassoon Oscar Adler
> 
> View attachment 264608
> View attachment 264610


That is sweet!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PigSquealer (Dec 27, 2017)

Recently acquired mouthpiece. Other than patent information from 1921 I know nothing about this mouthpiece. Still trying to find historical information.


----------



## Hassles (Jun 11, 2011)

Not a lot to say other than a (perhaps as recently as) 1920 L.Pierret soprano in exquisite condition and a Stradivarius archtop guitar. Note: The Stradivarius guitar was not made in Italy but rather here in Melbourne during the 60s and was one of two student models manufactured by Maton - the other being the Alver. Gorgeous to play.


----------



## adamk (Jun 22, 2009)

adamk said:


> Dolmetsch tenor recorder, rosewood and ivory


Just got it back after years.
Will take some pics.


----------



## HeavyWeather77 (May 15, 2004)

I don't know how rare these really are, but I really love my alto mouthpiece and ligature! I got them both from a friend whose grandfather played the saxophone and left him a horn and a box full of mouthpieces and ligatures... he kept the horn (a cool old Conn alto) but gave me the mouthpieces and ligs, which was really nice of him. All the mouthpieces were too small to really be useable, but I had two of them opened up by Matt Marantz a few years ago and now they're killer! This one is my main alto piece now, it's a Selmer USA Magni-Tone from the '50s or '60s, I think. Great rubber, really nice chamber, and Matt opened it up to .085, which is perfect.

The ligature also came in my friend's grandfather's mouthpiece box. It's an old Kaspar "Superb" lig and it really does work quite well. I normally use Vandoren Masters ligs, and this is similar in feel... but it looks way cooler. I kept it in a drawer for a long time because I didn't want it to break, but what the hell, I'm not gigging out in the world these days thanks to Covid, might as well use it!


----------



## Instrument Attic (Sep 10, 2014)

PigSquealer said:


> Recently acquired mouthpiece. Other than patent information from 1921 I know nothing about this mouthpiece. Still trying to find historical information.


Those are cool novelties, essentially Conn Microtuner mouthpieces. They show up somewhat commonly and go for less $ than you'd think.


----------



## Jaice Singer DuMars (Feb 2, 2003)

I own Ace Cannon's old Selmer Mark VII alto


----------



## LiAm84 (Sep 25, 2006)

My pair of 1932 16xxx Selmers in gold plate with matching engraving.


----------



## PigSquealer (Dec 27, 2017)

Instrument Attic said:


> Those are cool novelties, essentially Conn Microtuner mouthpieces. They show up somewhat commonly and go for less $ than you'd think.


Thank you. I'm guessing this was pre neck micro tuner? Is there some history on these somewhere? I've searched. Most threads ask the question without any real answers. I don't care what it's worth. I'm good at anything over $1.


----------



## Instrument Attic (Sep 10, 2014)

PigSquealer said:


> Thank you. I'm guessing this was pre neck micro tuner? Is there some history on these somewhere? I've searched. Most threads ask the question without any real answers. I don't care what it's worth. I'm good at anything over $1.


I believe it was concurrent. They made the neck for alto and the mouthpiece for sop & tenor. You can see it on page 61 of the 1924 catalog here: https://www.saxophone.org/museum/publications/id/143


----------



## Arundo Donax (Oct 25, 2007)

Instrument Attic said:


> I believe it was concurrent. They made the neck for alto and the mouthpiece for sop & tenor. You can see it on page 61 of the 1924 catalog here: https://www.saxophone.org/museum/publications/id/143
> 
> View attachment 265316


What are the "peculiarities" of the Conn soprano and tenor that they cannot use the Conn tuning device but the alto can? I'm curious.


----------



## PigSquealer (Dec 27, 2017)

Instrument Attic said:


> I believe it was concurrent. They made the neck for alto and the mouthpiece for sop & tenor. You can see it on page 61 of the 1924 catalog here: https://www.saxophone.org/museum/publications/id/143


Great find ! Thank you. I usually look in the " Music Trade Review Magazine " or Presto Magazine The links have gone dead recently.



Arundo Donax said:


> What are the "peculiarities" of the Conn soprano and tenor that they cannot use the Conn tuning device but the alto can? I'm curious.


I'm curious also. The micro tuner was used on alto & C Mel straight neck.


----------



## Instrument Attic (Sep 10, 2014)

Arundo Donax said:


> What are the "peculiarities" of the Conn soprano and tenor that they cannot use the Conn tuning device but the alto can? I'm curious.


I imagine sop & tenor necks don't have a long enough straight section of tube to fit the mechanism.


----------



## theonlyfly (Jul 29, 2014)

Instrument Attic said:


> I imagine sop & tenor necks don't have a long enough straight section of tube to fit the mechanism.


Dolnet Royal Jazz tenors use the tuning mechaninsm on the neck, I guess it's more a matter of choice


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

the Dolnet “ microtuner" is really more of a spacer than a proper microtuner (nowhere nearly as complex as the conn one) , it’s present, also on altos not only on tenor.

Although extremely rare I have seen a sort of microtuner device on a soprano too, it had two prongs as guides for a sliding portion and it was no longer operational , I remember this was a French saxophone of some sort.


----------



## frozen fingers (Oct 26, 2017)

Some cool stuff here! Love the Hawkins reed box - classy! I guess this counts - My favourite photo, signed by Lester during a Philharmonic tour.


----------

